# Nanette Lepore



## aziajs (Nov 12, 2005)

From Sephora -
_In order to capture Nanette Lepore's whimsically romantic creations, the perfumers abandoned the traditional - weaving together a tapestry of natural essences including threads that flow throughout the entire fragrance. The notes are delicate and white, colorful and sparkling, and warm and sensual.

Notes:
Moonstone Rose, White Peach, White Cranberry Juices, Magenta Nectar, Black Currant, Orange Jasmine, Persian Lime Juice, Velvet Violet, Amber, Indian Sandalwood.
Style:
Delicate. Colorful. Warm_

*I LOVE this perfume.  I am definitely going to treat myself to the giftset.*


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 12, 2005)

OMG im so in love with this perfume. i bought the gift set over a year ago and need to get me it again. it is such a awesome scent. i got compliments all the time. hmmm, i think i need to put it on my xmas list


----------



## PLAYAGIRL (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_OMG im so in love with this perfume. i bought the gift set over a year ago and need to get me it again. it is such a awesome scent. i got compliments all the time. hmmm, i think i need to put it on my xmas list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

same thing here. I got addicted to this perfume so fast, it smells great!!!!!!!!!!


----------

